# SA somerton park 28/1



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, where do i start ? Was supposed to hit the water with L3GACY, Fishydude and first timer scorpion at 6.00 am this morning. Unfortunately my alarm failed to go off and i woke up around 6.45. OH SHIT !!! Got all my gear together in a huge russh and raced down to the launch site ( a new site for me ). I found what i thought was the ramp down to the beach and proceeded to drive onto the sand to set up. Found out later this ramp is supposed to be a walkway only Which explains why it was so narrow, and why the joggers were giving me dirty looks.

Hit the water and paddled out to the spot the boys were fishing, Found out they'd only pulled in one leagal whiting and a leather jacket. Glad i didnt miss too much eh !

Started getting my gar rig baited and burleyed, tossed it over my left shoulder, and proceeded to do the same with my whiting rig. Before i had a chance to get it in the water id hooked my first gar for the morning. U BEWTY, the boys have landed us on a cracker spot.

Took me a while to hook up to my first whiting, just legal, in the bag. Then waiting... waiting... waiting... John hooked up the next one, although a fraction under sized ( he was too honest to stretcth it ) Followed by a few puffer fish each and some determined blue crabs, pulled in on line. Eventually started getting some more decent bites, missed heaps before i hooked my next fish. " It feels decent boys " " is it a whiting " " not just one, DOUBLE HEADER. U BEEEWWWWTY "
I think it was aout this point the boys started getting annoyed about the clown who overslept getting onto some good fish :? 
Eventually Mike hooked up to a whiting, just undersized again, before calling it a day. John however was determined to go home with at least one eating fish. It took another half hour or so for him to do it, but he got there in the end. Well done matey. Pulled in a few more gar and lost a heap of bottom baits, pretty sure to leather jackets, before pulling one in.

After that we headed in, i scored 11 gar and kept 2 whiting. John was generous enough to throw his gar my way ( couldnt be f#&%ed cleaning them apparently ) Thanks matey  Was a great morning on the water, my only complaint is that i got a mild case of whiplash driving up jetty rd. on the way home 8)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Top morning on the water. Pretty slow fishing but hey, it was a great spot and i got me a KGW for dinner. Boats as far as they eye can see but you get that on a public holiday. I'm going to focus on whiting fishing for a while. And MAYBE i'll go buy a really nice filleting knife... and even eat some garfish. Yeah you heard me waldo . I was so upset about my first KGW, 30.5cm. I mean bloody hell, how much closer can u get before you just chuck it in the esky anyway. Ah well, made me feel good at the time, knowing i'd come back and get it in a few weeks . Thanks for coming out lads and hopefully this is the first of many a whiting trip. BTW Lee, i forgot to tell you that my anchor retrieval fee is 7 buks, looks like u just lost urself a dollar mate .

Edit: It should be noted these are sexy king george whiting and not those ugly ones the queenslanders find .

It should also be noted that i had pan fried whiting and chips for tea complimented by an ice cold pale ale. Does it get any better? (the answer is yes, it would have been better if i had about another kilo of whiting fillets )


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, have to agree it was a magnificent day for it, although I managed to fill my yak at launch and wash my cockles under my seat. :shock: ( Seems I can't get comfy today....ok where's my bait?...Doh! :roll: ) Was treated to a display of garfishing from Waldo 8) . Nearly every cast a double header....almost :wink: ....Reckon that hook was dodgey mate :shock: . I personally got heaps of little touches....just under or over sized whiting.... but with the big hooks I was using didn't hook up to any  ....also no toadies or puffa's either  . Managed to catch L3GACY's first fish again though :shock: ....just undersized...b4 chugging off for some brekkie. All in all a top morn on the water...Thanks guys :wink: .


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> It should also be noted that i had pan fried whiting and chips for tea complimented by an ice cold pale ale. Does it get any better? (the answer is yes, it would have been better if i had about another kilo of whiting fillets )


You talked me into the beer batter matey, equally deeeelicious. Followed by several icy cold ales.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Went alright with such thin fillets then? I decided to go with your flour salt pepper method as i didnt want there to be more batter than fish .

On a side note: Water_baby and Crazy_Horse, remember how i lost that slimey in my hull on the Rapids trip? Well my hull was starting to smell pretty funky so i discussed cleaning methods with Waldo today. I opened the front hatch to get a whiff and uh oh... Somebody forgot to get that fish outta there. DOH! Hull is now soaking lol.

On a second side note: Howd you do today Crazy_Horse?


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

just the whiting went in the batter, the rest is on ice for lunch during the week


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Side note "noted"!!!

I should have stuck with you guys! Didn't get out wide for the early morning snapper assault as my mates lights weren't working on his boat. So we launched locally at dawn and probably fished fairly close to you guys off Somerton in the main. We only got one whiting, but we got a nice mixed bag with a heap of garfish, a couple of flathead, some squid, a few Tommy Ruffs and a dozen of the biggest crabs I have ever caught. The biggest measured 64cm from claw tip to claw tip. We just had a big bbq fry up of the catch.

Bloody nice this morning though. I wish I was in my kayak!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice pull there crazy, shoulda found us and towed us all out to a reef . Pity you didnt get out to the snapper spots, that's the only thing a stinkboat has over us yakfishos, the ability to go and hit grounds like the barges (i think thats it, out off port stanvac in 20 something metres of water with regular white pointer sightings ) with ease.


----------



## scorpion (Dec 14, 2007)

bit late here but thanks very much for a good time fellas 
first thing i did on the way home was buy an anchor after watching you lot stationary and me constantly paddleing back to position

sorry i ducked out early but had to build up a few brownie points for the next time

again thanks a lot i'm hooked

scorp


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Nice one boys, love a feed of whiting even if they arent as sexy as the ones you guys get down there  As a matter of interest, are KG whiting a viable target on poppers or do they tend to hang out in deeper water??


----------



## frontosa (Dec 17, 2007)

after reading about your trip had to get out there myself a great spot ended up with 2 keepers 32cm and i also droped a few crab nets for only 1 big blue crab still will be targeting that spot a bit more me thinks :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

pescado said:


> Nice one boys, love a feed of whiting even if they arent as sexy as the ones you guys get down there  As a matter of interest, are KG whiting a viable target on poppers or do they tend to hang out in deeper water??


In most conditions i would say definitely not. Waldo reckons he's caught them on floats in 6 feet of water though, that would be your only hope... really shallow water.


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey boys, sounds like a nice session.

Can anyone advise of some good spots off somerton/brighton. 
And in doing so pass on any tips for bait/lures/rigs etc. 
How far out are you going to get on to the KG's?

New to this, and excited to get amongst the fish.

Cheers


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

Theres usually someone headed out for a fish in that area, 2-3 times a week. If your real keen to get something happening, post it up in the trip section yerself. Im sure youll get a few takers. The KGs were roughly 500m out, i use size 1 or 2 long shank hooks on a standard paternoster/bottom rig. Cockles are the best bait ( IMO ). Hope this helps matey, now get out and catch some dinner !

BTW - Bang something up in the new members section, let everyone know your here


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hello Waps

good to see you made it here, and to your first post mate! gotta hook up for a fish soon now, there is a crew that has the somerton/seacliff/brighton area sussed pretty well, and there is usually someone out 2-4 days a week.

see ya,


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Waps, if you're new to the kayaking scene i would try and go out with others first. Seacliff is a ground that consistently produces SOMETHING. I'd just tag along with a trop or two first. If you want to head out on your own just go and find a sand patch surrounded by weed, anchor up and drop some cockles over the side. This can be done anywhere but i would suggest offshore from Hallet Cove or around Somerton or Hove. If fishing south of Seacliff in front of the cliffs BE WARY of the waves as waldo has nearly been swept onto the rocks a few times and it sounds stupid but it is an easy mistake to make.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> If fishing south of Seacliff in front of the cliffs BE WARY of the waves as waldo has nearly been swept onto the rocks a few times and it sounds stupid but it is an easy mistake to make.


oooh, you just said that waldo was easily stupid


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

You can take it that way if you like, the reality is that had i not bagged out on squid already (at that stage i was just waiting for him to finish up) i would have been on the rocks with him .


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

the time i went from seacliff with you guys, i think lee almost ended up on the rocks too, didnt he? :lol:


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> the time i went from seacliff with you guys, i think lee almost ended up on the rocks too, didnt he? :lol:


Probablly looked worse from where you guys were watching. 8)


----------

